# Bird



## aliann92 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am enquiring for my freind she found a pigeon fledging she carnt put it back in best she needing someone to have it till it can be let go she lives in Rotherham area 
Any local number


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would locate the nearest Wildlife rescue and just take it there (and make a donation ).

They will rear and release it.


----------



## aliann92 (Apr 17, 2020)

She rang rspca but they won’t come out am she needing someone to come and take it cause it not eating much


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That’s why I say locate your nearest Wildlife Rescue (I don’t bother with RSPCA tbh) and just turn up with it


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.wildsheffield.com/wildlife/local-rescue-centres/


----------

